# Mosquitoes/bugs in Whistler area in summer?



## VacationForever (Feb 9, 2017)

We are looking at the possibility of vacationing in the Whistler are in British Columbia in summer. Are there mosquitoes or other blood sucking flying insects in the area in summer.  We are looking at golfing, which means spending alot of time outdoors.

Also, how difficult is it to exchange through II into a nice resort there in summer?


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't remember bitten by any mosquitos when we walk/hike around in the summer up at Whistler but then we don't golf so not sure if there's any on the courses.
Try to put in a request for  Embarc/Extraordinary Escapes( Prev.Club Intrawest) as soon as possible, nice small resort. Good luck VacationForever!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 9, 2017)

middleoforchid said:


> I don't remember bitten by any mosquitos when we walk/hike around in the summer up at Whistler but then we don't golf so not sure if there's any on the courses.
> Try to put in a request for  Embarc/Extraordinary Escapes( Prev.Club Intrawest) as soon as possible, nice small resort. Good luck VacationForever!


Thank you.  I did put in a request at that resort for next year.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 9, 2017)

We were in Whistler in August and I don't recall any problem with mosquitos or other insects.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 10, 2017)

There will very likely be mosquitoes in Whistler during July and August.  Last summer there were very few in Southern BC as it was a particularly dry summer, but that's not the norm.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2017)

We stayed at Whister during the summer some years back.  Mosquitoes love me and I don't remember having any bites.  We stayed at Twin Peaks which was not difficult to get into.


----------

